# Please help me understand!



## TugOfWar (Mar 9, 2012)

My husband complains that he wants more sex, meaning more than once per session. But the problem is after he's done he falls right to sleep, then later when I'm doing something else he gets mad and asks "that's all I get?". He says that I start doing other things, i.e. shower, housework, kids, cooking, to avoid more sex with him. I admit I do start to do other things, but not to avoid him it's because I'm the only one doing them. I told him if he offered to help I think I'd have more time for us. Am I wrong for feeling this way?


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Sound like he is taking Viagra or Endurnz behind your back.


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with LadyFrog he can’t expect you to just lie there and wait staring at the ceiling until he’s finished napping, especially if his naps are more like hours instead of minutes. 

If he wants a sex slave that is at the ready 24/7 then he’ll have to accept the trade off of an unclean house, no meals, no clean clothes, etc. because you can’t do both.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

Knoxvillekelly said:


> Sound like he is taking Viagra or Endurnz behind your back.


Why?


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

He is being difficult to say the least. He asked you an honest question: are you avoiding having sex by doing other stuff around the house? You answered him truthfully: NO, but stuff needs to get done and if you were to help, we could have more time together. Sounds like problem solved. 

This isn't the 50's, you aren't expected to take care of the kids, clean the house, everything else, and then just lay down when hubby is ready. You are going to start to feel like an object and not a partner. You should warn him about this happening. His needs are important, but so are yours. 

I hope you husband listens to you because this seems like an easy problem to get over if you both work together. You are team after all, he needs to be reminded of that. Then he can get his candy (you  )


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

The main question I have like somebody else asked is how long is he napping,a few minutes or hours and you are right he should be sharing the load around the house.

If he wants more then right before he go to sleep star with another BJ/HJ and get him going again or push his head down and tell him you re ready,if you are to exhausted then break out the lube get him off again and then get out of bed.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Gotta make the penis happy, it might get upset. Pay attention to the penis, it might turn on you. The penis needs a nap. Treat the penis right and make it so excited it spits up on your hand. Penises are such spoiled brats


----------

